# Needed Mongoose original 3 piece crank LEFT side non drive arm in chrome $$ waits



## Hoagie57 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looking for a original left crank arm 170 mm 9/19 pedal thread & 8 spline . Chrome and say's MONGOOSE across the arm. Only need the non drive side. Any help Guy's ?  It's for one of my grandsons new builds  Thanks Tommy


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 17, 2021)

You are going to need to provide a picture of the one you are looking for. Mongoose made many different cranks like that over the years.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 17, 2021)

Here you go . Looking for LEFT side to match this RIGHT drive side.


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

I've seen these on ebay complete.  For sale for around  $150. Check there


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

mongoose mid school bmx 3 piece cranks  | eBay
					

<p>Mongoose Bmx Cranks 170MM. In great condition, 9/16 Threads are good. comes with stamp mongoose sprocket, pro class, check pictures for details. it will ship unassembled, for packaging purposes.</p><br><br><br><br><p>gt performer dyno air compe murray haro huffy hutch racer x elf fitbike...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 25, 2021)

yup I have & no left side's & by the time bidding is done that complete set is around $180.00 w/shipping


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

mongoose mid school bmx 3 piece cranks  | eBay
					

<p>Mongoose Bmx Cranks 170MM. In great condition, 9/16 Threads are good. comes with stamp mongoose sprocket, pro class, check pictures for details. it will ship unassembled, for packaging purposes.</p><br><br><br><br><p>gt performer dyno air compe murray haro huffy hutch racer x elf fitbike...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

Hoagie57 said:


> yup I have & no left side's & by the time bidding is done that complete set is around $180.00 w/shipping



I hear you,just figured,  it might be worth it to buy one, and sell yours.  These cranks o believe will increase in value pretty fast


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 25, 2021)

That'll go for over $200 all said/done  believe me I've been looking on ebay


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 25, 2021)

I have everything else just need that left arm


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 25, 2021)

Bummer! Sucks.  Well good luck,  also check. BMX MUSEUM. COM


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 25, 2021)

will do thanks


----------

